# "Rehoming because he is too rough with my children"



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I know I don't have any children, but I bet the children don't get in trouble for being rough with their cats....*Sigh* Anyway....

Meet Merlin, being homed for being "unpredictable" and "rough-housing" with her children.
He is seven years old and I think with the right owner he'd be ok, just seems to have a lot of energy, he loves going out and will sit on laps "as it suits him"

To be completely honest, I'm not entirely sure how he is with other cats as of yet, but he seems confident, just too rough for children.

If you or anyone you know would be interested in offering Merlin a home then please let me know x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope ,Merlin finds a home, I cant believe anyone says a cat is too rough with children, hes a * cat * not a dog, more like the children were too rough withy him, and he retaliates, 
I will be interested to know what anyone else thinks about a cat being "too rough" with children


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I hate these stupid excuses, why don't people just admit they got bored, or they want a new cute kitten . When my children were growing up they knew not to touch Elvis because he was/is unpredictable, they used to tell all their friends "don't touch the orange one" but we didn't rehome him 
I hope he finds the home he deserves soon.


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

what a crap excuse. its a cat. they should be telling their kids to stay out of its way/stop tormenting it.

ive got a rather unsociable moggy, shes had my kid afew times. I tend to tell her it serves her right as she knows she doesn't like her. pick her up at your own risk! so she not only gets a scrat off the cat, she gets a telling off from me as well lol

she does generally leave her alone, just sometimes she cant seem to help herself

hope merlin finds a new home soon. im betting that family will have a shiny new kitten soon


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Honestly! Some folks! I'm betting that the new kitten will be up for rehoming in a couple of years coz that's 'too rough' with the kids.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Well thats the first time i have heard that excuse used for rehoming a cat !!!!!
I hope he finds the perfect home soon, he is gorgeous looking fella._


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't have children, but my sisters and I grew up with cats, the cats we had were never rough towards us. The same with my sisters children. 

Some people will use any excuse  

I hope Merlin finds a loving forever home that he deserves.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow what a gorgeus looking little man. He looks like a real dude. Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor boy  I really can't imagine any cat being rough with children  more like the other way around :rolleyes5:
My Gizmo, who was semi-feral, liked to play chase the kids in the garden because he considered that was his territory but even if he caught up with them when they ran away the most he would do was give them a gentle tap with a paw, no claws.
Hope Merlin finds a loving home soon - handsome lad


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't get how a cat can be too rough with children it's a cat for heavens sake not a 10 stone dog 

Maybe I shoud rehome April she has claws like needles


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

When I grew up we had a 'rough' cat that would swip at us on occasion (I'm sure we deserved it!) but my parents didn't re home him! We just learnt by association that the cat wasn't a cuddly cat and he was only happy to be stroked on occasion! I'm pretty sure he was a grumpy cat cos we called him lady 

Poor merlin tho - he's gorgeous! Hope he gets the home he deserves.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Honestly! Some folks! I'm betting that the new kitten will be up for rehoming in a couple of years coz that's 'too rough' with the kids.


Or possibly the new puppy.


----------



## Afcb (Jun 8, 2013)

a huge percentage of rescue cats is because "the cat could not adjust to the arrival of new (human) baby". Which is total garbage.
My cat I have rescue last week from Gumtree, was sold for £20 because of a new born baby. she is the a very soft gentle cat that would not hurt a fly, who amazingly had not been spayed, chipped or fed properly. Not surprised people are so shallow though.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Any excuse, baby, allergy, 'going back to my country', going on holiday (have seen that more than once) new puppy... I actually did once see 'mum getting a white carpet so the cat has to go'. 
I drove 100 miles once to take a cat from Gumtree and within months I saw the 'owner' on FB showing off her new kitten. Oh, he is SOOOOOH cute (puke).Sure when the child wants a puppy, and the new kitten is adult, that will also end up on Gumtree. 
And when a new baby comes along, the child will be on Gumtee.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was contacted by a woman who got a kitten from me about a year earlier, she said they had to rehome him because she was pregnant, but now the baby was born she would have another if I let her know when I had any
As you can imagine, she got short shrift from me, I was fuming, and told her in no uncertain terms that she would NOT get another kitten from me,as there was no reason to rehome the cat because she was pregnant
I really feel like contacting these people who use pregnancy as an excuse for rehoming


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> I was contacted by a woman who got a kitten from me about a year earlier, she said they had to rehome him because she was pregnant, but now the baby was born she would have another if I let her know when I had any
> As you can imagine, she got short shrift from me, I was fuming, and told her in no uncertain terms that she would NOT get another kitten from me,as there was no reason to rehome the cat because she was pregnant
> I really feel like contacting these people who use pregnancy as an excuse for rehoming


You really have to bite your tongue sometimes. I fostered a tortie stray, heavily pregnant...gave birth to seven lovely babies, great little mum. When old enough they went on the website of a small local charity, and a woman rang to say she was interested in Romeo, a seriously lovely boy. I told her he was not quite old enough but would kep her details, then rang one of the trustees to tell he what was happening, that one was provisionally taken. The trustee I spoke to was fuming...apparently the woman had told another fosterer that she wanted TWO kittens, but wanted one from my litter (the eye-catching one) and another stunner from another litter, instead of taking a couple of siblings who knew each other well and who obviously would play well together. She was turned down. :mad2:


----------

